# mis buenos fines de semana



## LAERRANTE

Lui la invita a seguirlo nel suo paese:

_–Es menos complicado de lo que parece, puedes trabajar si quieres. El director del periódico de Zihuatanejo es mi amigo; seguro que consigues trabajo allí, con tu experiencia y tus idiomas. Después te buscas lo que más te convenga, pero vivir en esa zona es bello, barato, y yo paso allí *mis buenos fines de semana*. Te enseñaré a hacer surf.

–Buena falta me hace el surf, pero no en el agua. En la vida.

–Y bueno. La vida, como el mar, todo una gran metáfora._

Mis buenos fines de semana = parecchi?
Grazie


----------



## Agró

LAERRANTE said:


> Lui la invita a seguirlo nel suo paese:
> 
> _–Es menos complicado de lo que parece, puedes trabajar si quieres. El director del periódico de Zihuatanejo es mi amigo; seguro que consigues trabajo allí, con tu experiencia y tus idiomas. Después te buscas lo que más te convenga, pero vivir en esa zona es bello, barato, y yo paso allí *mis buenos fines de semana*. Te enseñaré a hacer surf.
> 
> –Buena falta me hace el surf, pero no en el agua. En la vida.
> 
> –Y bueno. La vida, como el mar, todo una gran metáfora._
> 
> Mis buenos fines de semana = parecchi?
> Grazie


----------



## LAERRANTE

Grazie Agró!


----------



## gatogab

*mis buenos fines de semana* = miei bei fine settimane


----------



## honeyheart

Con "mis buenos fines de semana" no se refiere a la cantidad, sino a que son fines de semana en los que la pasa muy bien.


----------



## Agró

honeyheart said:


> Con "mis buenos fines de semana" no se refiere a la cantidad, sino a que son fines de semana en los que la pasa muy bien.


Pues yo lo entiendo justo al revés.


----------



## chlapec

Yo estoy más con Agró, en que predomina el sentido de pasarse *un buen número* de fines de semana en aquel lugar; al menos ese es el sentido predominante en España (por ejemplo, en: "se pasó *sus buenos fines de semana* haciendo entrevistas a domicilio sobre las próximas elecciones", no existe ningún matiz positivo, creo).
Ahora bien, uno puede interpretar libremente que ese *buenos* también está relacionado con la calidad.


----------



## gatogab

*I miei bei fine settimane* se refiere a la cantidad y a la calidad.


----------



## chlapec

gatogab said:


> *I miei bei fine settimane* se refiere a la cantidad y a la calidad.


 
Comunque, si direbbe *fine settimana* anche al plurale, vero?


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> Comunque, si direbbe *fine settimana* anche al plurale, vero?



Sì.


----------



## gatogab

chlapec said:


> Comunque, si direbbe *fine settimana* anche al plurale, vero?


 


Larroja said:


> Sì.


 

Mi hanno detto così:



> È una locuzione, ormai di uso comune, ed è invariabile nel numero (Treccani):
> *fine-settimana* locuz. [calco dell’ingl. _week_-_end_] usata come s. m. (più raram. f.), invar. – Gli ultimi giorni della settimana (sabato e domenica), soprattutto in quanto siano destinati alla vacanza: _una gita di f_.; *andiamo in campagna quasi tutti i fine-settimana.*


----------



## chlapec

No entendí muy bien tu intervención, gatogab. ¿Es para *redarnos* la razón?


----------



## gatogab

chlapec said:


> No entendí muy bien tu intervención, gatogab. ¿Es para *redarnos* la razón?


 No.
La tuya era una pregunta. La de Larroja una respuesta _secca_.

El resto es una historia larga:
Yo no estaba seguro del plural de semanas (settimane) e inconcientemente lo puse dos veces.
Tu me preguntaste y no supe contestar. Fuí a preguntar al foro sólo italiano donde me eliminaron la hebra y me mandaron, enseguida a una solicitud mia, a un viejo hilo y ahí hice mi pregunta. 
Necsus contestó aclarando gentilmente mis dudas, y que comparto con ustedes.
Larroja ya me había insinuado la influencia del inglés en este misterio.
Amén.


----------



## honeyheart

chlapec said:


> al menos ese es el sentido predominante en España


Bien, pero el texto está escrito por una autora argentina.


----------



## Neuromante

Se refiere a que pasa muchos fines de semana (Y además se intuye que no son sábado y domingo sino posiblemente desde el jueves) Está clarísimo en el contexto: La está mandando a una playa, donde la pondrá a trabajar con un amigo suyo (En teoría) para tener la a disposición los fines de semana.

Si se refiriera a fines de semana agradables no habría ninguna alusión a enseñarle a surfear, no tendría tiempo de hacerlo.


----------

